# 263111-Computer Networks-189/190-JUN/JULY-2016



## UK2OZVIAUSA (May 2, 2016)

Hello ki & ka's,

I have started this thread for people who are planning to express their interest in June/July 2016. Please share your updates here and we could help each other with the information needed.


----------



## UK2OZVIAUSA (May 2, 2016)

Hello guys,

I am planning to apply for 189/190 263111 computer networks and systems engineer soon. Is it a good idea to apply in June or wait for July 1st. I just saw that there are only 60 left from 1986 as of today. Also 263111 is only in proposed list recommended by ACS for 2016-2017. Please advise, i appreciate your suggestions.


----------



## Prem0625 (Mar 15, 2016)

Hi , from Where do you get the information of total vacancies of particular occupation from CSOL state wise ? 

Thanks 
Prem


----------



## UK2OZVIAUSA (May 2, 2016)

Prem0625 said:


> Hi , from Where do you get the information of total vacancies of particular occupation from CSOL state wise ?
> 
> Thanks
> Prem


If you dig this website https://www.anzscosearch.com/search/ with your code, i think you can get some information. But not sure about the exact place to look for.


----------



## Prem0625 (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks , not able to find the figure but able to get information about which state is accepting for that particular code .


----------



## kevin1987 (Apr 11, 2016)

Dear all,

I have received invitation for VISA 189 and I shall submit my VISA application tomorrow.

Regards,
Kevin


----------



## rd85164 (Aug 31, 2014)

Prem0625 said:


> Hi , from Where do you get the information of total vacancies of particular occupation from CSOL state wise ?
> 
> Thanks
> Prem


From your post, I guess you want to know number of places invited for a particular occupation. That is only for SOL.

CSOL places are not posted neither can you estimate. Only SA does it, that too by coding availability as High/Medium/Low.

Hope that helps.
Rahul.


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

UK2OZVIAUSA said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I am planning to apply for 189/190 263111 computer networks and systems engineer soon. Is it a good idea to apply in June or wait for July 1st. I just saw that there are only 60 left from 1986 as of today. Also 263111 is only in proposed list recommended by ACS for 2016-2017. Please advise, i appreciate your suggestions.


I would say it would be better to wait till July. Get all your documents, Assessments, and Exam results in place before July and Create EOI in July itself.

I am applying under 261314 and i can see there also they might reach teh ceiling before june. So it believe it would be better to apply fresh in July.

I calculated my score as 70 if and only If I get 79+ in PTE A :juggle:


----------



## sheiky (Mar 1, 2016)

I am going to take my PTE-A this month and will apply for EOI in July. Best wishes to all.


----------



## UK2OZVIAUSA (May 2, 2016)

kevin1987 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have received invitation for VISA 189 and I shall submit my VISA application tomorrow.
> 
> ...


A step close for moving, Congratulations Kevin


----------



## UK2OZVIAUSA (May 2, 2016)

Subhash Bohra said:


> I would say it would be better to wait till July. Get all your documents, Assessments, and Exam results in place before July and Create EOI in July itself.
> 
> I am applying under 261314 and i can see there also they might reach teh ceiling before june. So it believe it would be better to apply fresh in July.
> 
> I calculated my score as 70 if and only If I get 79+ in PTE A :juggle:


Hello Subhash- Thanks for your time. I heard from other post that it is better to express the EOI asap as DIBP prefers first come first serve when there is a situation of equal points. Please advise.


----------



## UK2OZVIAUSA (May 2, 2016)

sheiky said:


> I am going to take my PTE-A this month and will apply for EOI in July. Best wishes to all.


Good luck , hope you get 79+ .


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi,

I'll submit EOI in June, 2016. Here is my points breakup.

Occupation: 263111
Age: 30 points
Education: 15 points
IELTS: 10 points
Experience: 5 points (ACS deducted initial experience so 3 years will complete in June 2016).
Visa Type: 189 + 190 (NSW)

Total points: 65 (60 + 5 for SS)

Best of luck everyone!


----------



## UK2OZVIAUSA (May 2, 2016)

ciitbilal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'll submit EOI in June, 2016. Here is my points breakup.
> 
> ...


Hello Buddy, can you please tell me your Major which you got assessed with..? I have a Bachelors in computer science engineering and 5 years experience,upto 10 units are closely related . My job responsibilities completely match upto 80% with 263111 job R&R. I am eager to know how many years will be deducted in my case.


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

UK2OZVIAUSA said:


> Hello Buddy, can you please tell me your Major which you got assessed with..? I have a Bachelors in computer science engineering and 5 years experience,upto 10 units are closely related . My job responsibilities completely match upto 80% with 263111 job R&R. I am eager to know how many years will be deducted in my case.


Hi,

I did BS Computer Engineering from a university in Pakistan. My degree was assessed as major in ICT. In that case, ACS deducts 2 years of experience.

One thing I noted after assessment and might be helpful for you; if you leave a job on 25th of March and join next on 1st April, ACS will deduct full month of February from the assessment. Instead, they'll give positive assessment till February because you worked on all days of that month. This was something new for me so just wanted to share.


----------



## himanshu181in (Nov 22, 2015)

*Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111 - SC189 - waiting for GRANT*

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tems-engineer-263111-sc189-waiting-grant.html

This thread is only for discussions for candidates waiting for GRANT for SC189 VISA - ANZCO 263111 i.e. Computer Network and Systems Engineer


----------



## UK2OZVIAUSA (May 2, 2016)

ciitbilal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I did BS Computer Engineering from a university in Pakistan. My degree was assessed as major in ICT. In that case, ACS deducts 2 years of experience.
> 
> One thing I noted after assessment and might be helpful for you; if you leave a job on 25th of March and join next on 1st April, ACS will deduct full month of February from the assessment. Instead, they'll give positive assessment till February because you worked on all days of that month. This was something new for me so just wanted to share.


Good info, were your responsibilities a complete match..? what is the total experience ?


----------



## UK2OZVIAUSA (May 2, 2016)

himanshu181in said:


> *Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111 - SC189 - waiting for GRANT*
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tems-engineer-263111-sc189-waiting-grant.html
> 
> This thread is only for discussions for candidates waiting for GRANT for SC189 VISA - ANZCO 263111 i.e. Computer Network and Systems Engineer


I hope you get the good news soon, good luck Himanshu.


----------



## himanshu181in (Nov 22, 2015)

UK2OZVIAUSA said:


> I hope you get the good news soon, good luck Himanshu.




Thanks


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

sheiky said:


> I am going to take my PTE-A this month and will apply for EOI in July. Best wishes to all.


All The BEst Sheiky for the PTE-A exam... share your preparation agenda too. I am also preparing for PTE-A exam and after taking IELTS twice and failed in it I am studying with focused approach. I want to score 79+ in each section.

One more thing, I have one doubt which I posted in one other thread as well, however did not get any reply maybe you can help me out. 

For ACS assessment do we not require Our University Transcripts ?? or just certified copies will work. Or color scanned copies. Can you please share the list of all documents you uploaded for your ACS Assessment.


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

UK2OZVIAUSA said:


> Good info, were your responsibilities a complete match..? what is the total experience ?


Yes, responsibilities did match with ACS requirements.

My experience started from March, 2011 and there are gaps of few days between job switches. ACS has deducted experience from March, 2011 till May, 2013. This includes 2 years + the months where I did not work on all days.


----------



## UK2OZVIAUSA (May 2, 2016)

This could be really helpful for everyone as most of them are not aware about nullifying the whole month if not worked for few days for that month. Thanks Bilal!


----------



## jaseembhutto (May 23, 2016)

kevin1987 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have received invitation for VISA 189 and I shall submit my VISA application tomorrow.
> 
> ...


When Did you start your process? how many days took you to get Invitation..


----------



## jaseembhutto (May 23, 2016)

*PTE Material*



sheiky said:


> I am going to take my PTE-A this month and will apply for EOI in July. Best wishes to all.


How do you prepare for PTE? I also need to give a attempt. Can you please guide me?


----------



## jaseembhutto (May 23, 2016)

Subhash Bohra said:


> All The BEst Sheiky for the PTE-A exam... share your preparation agenda too. I am also preparing for PTE-A exam and after taking IELTS twice and failed in it I am studying with focused approach. I want to score 79+ in each section.
> 
> One more thing, I have one doubt which I posted in one other thread as well, however did not get any reply maybe you can help me out.
> 
> For ACS assessment do we not require Our University Transcripts ?? or just certified copies will work. Or color scanned copies. Can you please share the list of all documents you uploaded for your ACS Assessment.



How do you prepare PTE? Can you share the sources?


----------



## OZ-IMMI (Jun 22, 2016)

Hi,
nice to be in this forum - i am planning to apply for 189 on my wife's credentials It's good to stay updated with all others.
we're planning to apply for ACS by this month - so keeping our fingers crossed.

expected credentials are

Age 31 30 points
IELTS 7 each min 10 points
B.E. in telecom 15 points
work experience 7 years 10 points (expected)

so i am expecting to go with 65 points, unless ACS deduct 4 years from experience.
Anyone experienced with applying in ACS with telecom degree ?


----------



## Vinay123 (Apr 23, 2016)

Hi, 
I am not really sure if I am in right thread. Just wanted to check if anyone has lodged Visa 189 in Category 263111? If yes, than what is the average waiting time to get the visa in this category now a days?


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

Vinay123 said:


> Hi,
> I am not really sure if I am in right thread. Just wanted to check if anyone has lodged Visa 189 in Category 263111? If yes, than what is the average waiting time to get the visa in this category now a days?


189 with 60 points are getting visa in very next round. No delays


----------



## Vinay123 (Apr 23, 2016)

ciitbilal said:


> 189 with 60 points are getting visa in very next round. No delays


Thanks for prompt reply. I think, I did not make myself clear. I already got ITA and I have applied Visa application. I just wanted to check what is the wait time to get Visa after lodging the Visa application online?


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

Vinay123 said:


> Thanks for prompt reply. I think, I did not make myself clear. I already got ITA and I have applied Visa application. I just wanted to check what is the wait time to get Visa after lodging the Visa application online?


Sorry 

I'm also at the same stage but, hopefully, it shouldn't take more than 6 months. I know someone who got in ~3 months. It all depends on the CO. He/she might go for employment verification or ask for more documents, that'd increase the time.


----------



## patel_bapu (Jan 22, 2015)

I have confusion , i have done computer science and i have 3 years of exp as per the website it says
_ skilled employment for at least three but less than five years (of the past 10 years)
_
will get 5 Points but i saw many people taking about ACS reduce 2 years exp if your degree relevant to your profession can anyone clarify on this please

Also i took following from ACS guide 

Bachelor Degree or Higher with an ICT Major
 If your degree is assessed as having an ICT major which is closely related to your nominated occupation, you will require 2 years relevant work experience completed within the past 10 years or 4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history (whichever provides the earliest skill date) to meet the suitability criteria.
 If your degree is assessed as having an ICT major which is NOT closely related to your nominated occupation, you will require 4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history to meet the suitability criteria.
Bachelor Degree or Higher with an ICT Minor
 If your degree is assessed as having an ICT minor which is closely related to your nominated occupation, you will require 5 years relevant work experience completed in the past 10 years or 6 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history (whichever provides the earliest skill date) to meet the suitability criteria.
 If your degree is assessed as having an ICT minor which is NOT closely related to your nominated occupation, you will require 6 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history to meet the suitability criteria.


I have Bsc. computer Science so it will be consider as what Major or Minor really confusing ?


----------



## OZ-IMMI (Jun 22, 2016)

fugivibeku said:


> ACS and the immigration is very choosy, though you get the ACS assesment still immigration will verify the employment and education, even small mistake, the 263111 is getting rejected , there are many cases known to me.


Hi,

can you please give the type of mistakes they did ?

I am about to apply for the same category and any suggestion would be appreciated.
thanks


----------



## sheiky (Mar 1, 2016)

clibakifre said:


> Thumbs down
> 189 / ANZSCO : 263111
> PTE : 24/07/2015 65,59,61,64
> IELTS : 20/09/2015 7,8,7,7
> ...


I am sorry for your Visa reject. Could you pls let us know about the glitch in your experience.?


----------



## ragz567 (Jun 5, 2016)

Hi guys ,

I did not claim any experience points. Would there be a employment check even when not claiming points for experience ? Thanks for your responses


----------



## ad_ad (Apr 28, 2013)

ragz567 said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> I did not claim any experience points. Would there be a employment check even when not claiming points for experience ? Thanks for your responses


If you are not claiming points then its highly unlikely that they would do the verification but still if they doubt they can.


----------

